# 1/48 Decal sheet PTO Thunderbolts "Big Jugs" Cutting Edge sheet 48232



## Rick R. (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all,
I am looking for Cutting Edge 1/48 decal Sheet CED 48232 from the "Big Jugs" series a few years back.I need the sheet to complete a project on PTO P-47s. The markings I need from the sheet are for Lt. Robert Yaeger. Any help will be very much appreciated.

Thanks
Rick R.


----------

